# Maryland Testing Facility



## phillyphan (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi,

Taking the test in Maryland in a few weeks. Had a couple of questions.

Are there places nearby to grab some food during the lunchbreak?

Do you leave your references in the testing center during the break?

Is there ample parking at the testing facility?


----------



## JHood (Oct 19, 2010)

phillyphan said:


> Hi,Taking the test in Maryland in a few weeks. Had a couple of questions.
> 
> Are there places nearby to grab some food during the lunchbreak?
> 
> ...


I am taking the Mechanical PE for the second time in Maryland (took it in the spring10). You can leave to get food, but nobody really risks it. Everyone sits outside and thinks about stupid mistakes they made on simple problems. There is a McDonald's and a Burger King near by, but I packed a lunch and will so again. You will leave your reference books in the exam room. They won't let you bring in additional books after the lunch break. Don't quote me on this, but I don't believe they let you take books out of the exam room during lunch either...I can't remember. The exam is at the Timonium fairgrounds which is where the state fair is held and accommodates thousands of thousands of people. I think the PE only has a couple hundred examinees. In the spring exam, there were parking attendants telling you where to park as well.

I brought my books in a millk-crate last time, however I think I may bring my books in a large cooler in case of rain. It seems ridiculous, but in the spring I had to stand outside in a line for 45 minutes waiting to get inside the exam room. A friend at work took the PE last fall and it downpoured while he was taking the exam.

Good luck.


----------



## civilized_naah (Oct 19, 2010)

phillyphan said:


> Hi,Taking the test in Maryland in a few weeks. Had a couple of questions.
> 
> Are there places nearby to grab some food during the lunchbreak?
> 
> ...


I once heard about how someone drove out from the Timonium Fairgrounds, as there were several lunch options within 5 minutes and on the way back, found the traffic at the intersection at the entrance tied up because there had been a pretty severe accident there. He was within walking distance but had quite a dilemma on his hands as to what to do with his car. One never knows! You don't want to have to deal with something like that.


----------



## JHood (Oct 20, 2010)

civilized_naah said:


> phillyphan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,Taking the test in Maryland in a few weeks. Had a couple of questions.
> ...


Actually now that I think about it, I believe that there was another small event being held on the fairgrounds during the spring exam in another building and there were some food vendors outside in tents. When I took the EIT there a few years ago I went to Mc Donalds (under 5 minutes each way) but do you really want to risk months of studying for an exam you hope you don't have to study and take again (trust me!) in order to avoid packing lunch?

For me it's a no-brainer.


----------



## phillyphan (Oct 20, 2010)

JHood said:


> civilized_naah said:
> 
> 
> > phillyphan said:
> ...


The thing for me is I live in Arlington, and I'm staying overnight, so bringing a packed lunch that stays cold for a day can be an issue.


----------

